# An okay saw.



## Jacksdad (Mar 28, 2017)

That sucks, if you spend that much you expect a better product, grizzly was going to be my next saw.


----------



## dday (Jun 27, 2014)

Send it back and get a refund.


----------



## fivecodys (Dec 2, 2013)

> Send it back and get a refund.
> 
> - dday


Yep. I agree.

Send it back.


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

Well. It is dirt cheap comparatively.


----------



## Roz (Jan 13, 2008)

I have an old Grizzly saw and many other tools they sell. They often arrived damaged and I would send them back. They were good about making things right. I haven't made a purchase from them in a long while. I hated the blade guard they sent and don't know where it is now but the saw is still running well. I had similar issues with the side extension legs and blocked them from the mobile base until I achieved level. My $600.00 saw has seen a lot of use and is still going strong. My shop is full of Grizzly tools that work well. The company, however doesn't always work well for their customers. 
I say they need to make you happy. Stay after them until they do. Good luck and don't settle.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

curious - seeing that this saw is quite comparable (other than the - minor HP increase) to the R4511 you had before - what made you want to switch saws (I could see a desire to upgrade to a more industrial grade saw)?


----------



## HankLP (Jan 9, 2017)

I have the older model - G0771 - and have been very pleased with it. Never had to align the splitter, and the fence works very well once I found the adjusting screws to set it perpendicular. Maybe they dropped the ball on the newer model, or maybe It was just a giant leap forward from my 30 year old bottom of the line Craftsman saw.


----------



## WoodenDreams (Aug 23, 2018)

I have a G0771Z, purchased mine April 2017. The table extensions lined up smooth with no shimming, splitter is straight with the blade, The fence operates smoothly and straight. I have noticed that I have to put extra pressure to lock the fence down, when I'm ripping longer heavier boards. I do like this table saw, Not designed for the all out production shop, but great for a hobbyist.


----------



## dannmarks (Oct 22, 2016)

I have a 3 horse G1023 early 1980's









model Table saw. Has always worked very well and the fence is very strong, always straight and aligned even after 35 years or more and many rough moves later. There was one thing really dumb though - the fence was .5 inches off to the scale. It was I believe because they added the .5 inch thick plywood and formica to the fence. So then I added exactly .5 oak to the face.all of these years later I am still adding 1.0" to all of my cuts. This year I am buying the Incra fence system. Not because I am unhappy with the fence really. But because I want the accuracy of dialing in how many thousands of an inch I want to. Also just because it is what I wanted for Christmas this year. Thinking about giving it a new paint job just for the hell of it as long as it will have a fancy fence now. This saw owes me nothing…


----------



## Rugersdad (Feb 20, 2016)

I have the G0771Z and it's pretty good for the price. Wings line up well but I still need to play wit the fence a bit; it tends to move when I lock it down. Otherwise, everything works pretty well. Customer Service has been good - the one occasion when I called them, they were knowledgeable and didn't laugh at my dumb questions.


----------

